# حرائق الخزانات



## Abdullah elsebaey (25 يناير 2011)

بسم الله هذة بعض الملفات عن حرائق الخزانات وهى كله منقولة
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول 1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K7YI0464
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G7OBKQNI
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VATNACV5
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OJTDRNIK
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J817R1YM
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EJ0XMXQV
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D6XXEFKX
حريق خزان بتاهي 8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PPIOHOO9

الى المهندس على السبيعى 
الملفات مره اخرى على 4sharer
وبالله التوفيق

حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول 1
http://www.4shared.com/document/RPQ6vU1D/____1.html​ 
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول2
http://www.4shared.com/document/c9_BOdUY/___2.html​ 
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول3
http://www.4shared.com/document/zc03Mafc/____3.html​ 
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول4
http://www.4shared.com/document/ao0WPqZc/____4.html​ 
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول5
http://www.4shared.com/document/qufTZusf/____5.html​ 
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول6
http://www.4shared.com/document/1gVvpFCS/____6.html​ 
حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول7
http://www.4shared.com/document/BZKPPCXc/____7.html​ 
حريق خزان بتاهي8 
http://www.4shared.com/document/PHtqRiBd/8___.html​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 يناير 2011)

ملفات رائعة جداً بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وأتمني لك كل التوفيق..


----------



## ecc1010 (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 فبراير 2011)

لأهمية الموضوع نضيف الملف على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/Z349ckjz/3_fire_scenes_JaipurSJ-PR_Bunc.html?
ونتمني من لديه ملفات في ذات الخصوص إضافة إلى هذه الصفحة.


----------



## علي الحميد (13 فبراير 2011)

abdullah elsebaey قال:


> بسم الله هذة بعض الملفات عن حرائق الخزانات وهى كله منقولة
> حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول 1
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=k7yi0464
> حرائق صهاريج خزانات البترول2
> ...



الميقابلود محجوب في السعودية فليتك ترفعها على موقع آخر

الخير جزيته


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بكم
أخوي عبد الله ورمزة
مع شكري للتجاوب بوضع روابط أخرى


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Taelna (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمــــت من معلومـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات


----------



## كتكوت حباب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" على هذه الجهود


----------



## arch_adil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
لكن الروابط للمجموعه الاولى مغلقه 
يا ريت اذا تغير الروابط وشكرا


----------

